# Switch for PM 1236



## rdfoster (May 15, 2013)

I decided I didn't like the PM 1236 being on all the time it is plugged in so I added a outboard switch that I had on hand to it.


----------



## Ray C (May 15, 2013)

Now that's a good idea...  You can't go wrong having a safety switch!


----------



## MikeWi (May 15, 2013)

Nice!  I skipped putting a machine start switch in as other has suggested, but I didn't understand that it's always on.  I'll be doing something like this too as I don't want to wear out the plug and socket as I'm doing now.


----------



## ronsack (Jul 29, 2014)

You could use a 2 pole 220 volt 20 amp switch about $9 in a 4" box with a single 20 amp 220 volt outlet


----------



## darkzero (Jul 30, 2014)

I had the very same thought the first time I plugged in the lathe, to cut power when not in use. I installed a Square D manual motor starter. I did the same thing for my mill.


----------



## zmotorsports (Jul 30, 2014)

I did something similar but I mounted a double pole/single throw motor starter in the cover of my NEMA 1 enclosure that houses the VFD.  I cut a small hole in the front of the cover for the switch to protrude through and when closed will offer complete protection of the VFD and keep any chips/swarf from entering plus it looks nice and clean.





With the cover closed all that is visible is the switch itself and a quick on or off will allow power to flow to the VFD or kill the power to it completely. 





I also have it labeled now but that was after I snapped the pictures of it.

Mike.


----------



## JimDawson (Jul 30, 2014)

I would use a fused disconnect or even a non-fused disconnect ahead of the plug, or just wire directly to the disconnect.  These are available at Home Depot at relatively low cost, I think the last one I bought was about $30.  On the other hand I leave my VFDs (and computers) on all the time.  My theory here is that it keeps the system warm and keeps the moisture out of the works.  Been doing this for years and have had no problems.


----------



## tredding (Sep 5, 2022)

rdfoster said:


> I decided I didn't like the PM 1236 being on all the time it is plugged in so I added a outboard switch that I had on hand to it.
> View attachment 53729
> 
> 
> View attachment 53729


Excellent.  I just ordered mine and will add the switch to the list of things I need to do.

Terry - W6LMJ


----------

